# your computer was unable to start......startup repair is checking your system for pro



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

After windows did an update last night, PC slowed to a crawl so I ran my anti viris in safe mode, that is when I got the Title message. "your computer was unable to start......startup repair is checking your system for problems". I'm in safe mode with networking right now. I have to click F8 to get here, otherwise PC will not turn on at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II P960 Quad-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6143 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 930021 MB, Free - 862967 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0X37H9
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

Thank you
Lynne


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Lynne, I know that this may sound obvious, but have you run System Restore from Safe Mode..?

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

yes I did, it failed, I started PC, hit F8, went to lasty known good configuration, so far so good although, I had a popup telling me there is an issue, tried to resolve, it said, no known solution at this time. I changed windows update settings so it will not update at this time either.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Lynne, read through the following suggestion and let me know if you are comfortable and confident to try these steps.

1. Restart and enter Safe Mode
2. Temporarily disable McAfee and ensure that it cannot start when you Restart
3. Restart and enter Safe Mode
4. Go to Control Panel > Windows Update
5. Look to the bottom-left of the Update window and click on "Installed Updates"
6. Try to determine which update is causing the problem and try to Uninstall it
7. Restart

Let us know the result.

*REMEMBER*.... if the above gets your system working normally again - reactivate your Antivirus.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you, I did all that, oddly enough, Windows Updates is no longer in control panel. I did a search and brought it up that way. I tried to delete the service pack that installed the day my issues began, it wouldn't do it. I rebooted and OMG, I am logged in properly but, it wants to update even though I had it shut off. I just don't get it. Plus, now a black box keeps popping up in middle of screen, dell support.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Lynne, have you ever created a System Image using the built-in imaging utility available in W8.1..?

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

No I haven't


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like I need a cd for this....I googled it , cd's are packed still, not sure what box they are in.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

The longest I could put off this restart is 4 hours, I have company coming, hope I get back here before it restarts itself.....


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK.... no problem. But, when you have these issues sorted and Windows is purring like a kitten, then make sure that you do a System Image, using the built-in system image utility in W8.1. If you don't know how to do this then post a new Thread and I or some else will walk you through the very simple process.

Now, to return to the current problem....

Click on the link below and then run the Microsoft Update Troubleshooter - the blue box *"Run now*"

See if anything intelligent or helpful is reported.

Link to MS Update Troubleshooter : http://support.microsoft.com/gp/windows-update-issues/en-gb

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Will do, thank you. I uninstalled the last two service packs that windows installed as well. Need to reboot but, so afraid I won't get back. This is a royal pain, as soon as the pocket will allow, this baby is going in


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Let me know what information the MS Update Troubleshooter reports..... should be interesting.. 

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Where do I find that?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

When you run the MS Update Troubleshooter (see the link I sent you in post #10) then it should give you a report if there was a problem or advise you that no problems were detected.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Problem is, while I was away from PC it rebooted, Would it have saved it anywhere?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

And if you run it again, what happens...?

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

I haven't tried running it again, is it ok to do that?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, no problem, it should either produce a report of issues that it found or tell you that everything is OK.... hopefully the former and not the latter..

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ran it again....it says.......Windows Update error 0x80070057(2015-03-03-T-01_16_38P_) Not fixed....Service registration is missing or corrupt Fixed, Problems installing recent updates Fixed, Problems installing recent updates Fixed. Got report it says....Windows Update...Issues found.. Service registration is missing or corrupt Fixed Reset service registration Completed, Windows Update error (same # as above) Fixed, Resetting Windows Update data store Completed, Problems installing recent updates Fixed, Repair Windows Update Completed. Hopefully it's all ok now, I think I have some major issues, grrrrrrrrrr, Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK.... that report looks encouraging.

When you Shutdown and Restart, what happens now...?

If the problem is still not fixed then we need to move to the next stage.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

It seems to be working alright, just very slow now


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

We can try to sort it out if you want to. Suggest that you do the following for a start...

1. Open Task Manager
2. Click on Processes
3. Click on CPU so as to show CPU usage with Maximum at the top of the list

Now try to evaluate which processes are taking most of the CPU time.

Repeat the above but change item 3 to the following

3. Click on Disk so as to show the Disk usage with Maximum at the top of the list

Again, try to determine which process(es) is/are taking most of the Disk time.

Let me know the result.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

accuweather....(speriodic)2100-5200, atiedxx.exe...2476, brs.exe *32, ... 928, CCC.exe 7620, chrome.exe *32...15744, chrome.exe *32... 25712, chrome.exe *32... 90460, chrome.exe ...212992, chrome.exe *32... 52928, cmd.exe *32... 900, conhost.exe...1528, csrss.exe... 2560, DELL_OSD.exe... 1736, DSUpd.exe *32... 5684, dwm.exe... 14364, explorer.exe... 26932, itype.exe... 5988, McChHost... 4736, McUICnt.exe... 10512, MOM.exe... 3264, PDVD9serv.exe... 1196, RaportService...30996, RAVCpl64.exe... 4160, rundll32.exe... 1716, rundll32.exe... 1584, saUI.exe *32... 1524, SSSchedular... 3524, STservice.exe... 6036, taskhost.exe... 4436, taskmgr.exe... 2948, toaster.exe *32... 13832, winlogon.exe... 2776, WLTRAY.EXE... 11620, That's everything as shown in my list.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have two chrome windows open, one with e-mail, other with tech guy.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

For the moment the actual Processes are not so important, that we will look into later.

What is important now is - *Are there any Processes that are taking up a disproportionate amount of CPU or Disk time*..?

For example. Let us say that process "abcde.exe" is running almost constantly and it is taking up 70% of CPU and/or Disk time then we would ask the question "Why?" and take a closer look at the process, what it is doing and why it is doing it.

So that is really the info that we need next.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a friend who fixes PC's, I sent him 9 pics of screenshots showing processes running, as well as programs and features, I have way too many svchost.exe's running in my opinion that are taking huge amounts of CPU, 14 of them to be exact. I googled this process, wmiprvse-exe, it says it's a possibility it's a trojan or perhaps it isn't, Now knowing enough about computers, I won't take a chance until I know for sure before I do anything. I am having large issues accessing my e-mails now, I had to remove chrome, then re-add it, that's how I am in my e-mails now, no telling how long this will last!, So, if you don't get any replies from me, you'll know I have major issues. Leaving page open for noe as it took me 3 hours to get back in!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

"..... _Now knowing enough about computers, I won't take a chance until I know for sure before I do anything_...... "

Words of Wisdom, Lynne ...  

Having 14+ instances of *svchost.exe* running is not unusual. svchost.exe is (as the name suggests) a process that "hosts" individual services that perform Windows functions. When you view svchost.exe through Processes you cannot determine what it is actually doing. The only time that I would be concerned about svchost.exe is if one of the svc processes was consuming considerable amounts of CPU or Disk time for extended periods.

The other process that you mention *wmiprvse.exe* could be some Malware, but you can easily check that by running it through your Antivirus. It probably isn't malware. However, it could be a problem. wmiprvse.exe has a history of consuming system resources and there are fixes available from Microsoft. If you find that wmiprvse.exe is the culprit then we can apply one of the MS fixes and see if that resolves the problem.

Let me know.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh nooooooooooo, back to square one! Re-booted, it says it couldn't startup, did I want to do a system restore which it is unable to do. Here in safe mode with networking. I honestly think I should shut her down, wait until I can afford to take it in for repair. At this rate, that will be in May, if I'm lucky...."sigh"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, if you can update and scan your pc with McAfee anti-virus program.
You can do that from safe mode with networking.
Let us know if it finds anything.
======
If you have already scanned your pc.
Run System File Checker.
Click on Start - Search
Type
cmd 
Right click on cmd.exe - select Run as Administrator. 
At the Command Prompt - Type 
sfc /scannow 
(Note space after sfc)

Press Enter. 
Let it run to completion - *but do not close the Command Prompt window*

To save the log file.
Copy and Paste the following in Command Prompt.

*findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*

Press Enter

On your desktop you will see a text file called sfcdetails.txt

Copy and Paste into your next post.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Windows resources did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you run a McAfee scan?
How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) - Windows 7
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/433-disk-check.html

Check Option Two
Start Menu > Search box.
Type 
cmd

Then right click on cmd.exe [at the top] - Right click on Run as administrator. 
Type.
chkdsk C: /F /R

[C: being the drive that Windows is installed on]


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Reba268 said:


> Windows resources did not find any integrity violations.


And that means....

What program did you run to produce that message..?

T.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi T, seeing that the OP [original poster] may have to spend some hard earned $'s - £'s to keep this pc alive - I am just throwing some other suggestions on the table to hopefully, stop that having to happen.
"Windows resources did not find any integrity violations" is the result from the sfc /scannow scan.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

sfc details on desktop is empty, I now have a bluescreen, taking this machine in on Sunday. Enough is enough, seems I am making it worse! Thanks anyway everyone


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Blues, been awhile since I last used sfc... hence the memory lapse.. 

Lynne, when you have this issue sorted could you please post back to this Thread exactly what the repair shop reported was wrong with your computer. That helps everyone to understand these types of issues better.

T.


----------



## Reba268 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sure will, just finished putting a folder on desktop with what I want saved, deleted a few things I don't want and all of a sudden screen turned blue, will let you know when I get pc back, thanks guys


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Tabvla said:


> Thanks Blues, being awhile since I last used sfc... hence the *memory lapse*..


I get a few of those, you want to be in my head sometimes - second thoughts, may be not!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Reba268 said:


> will let you know when I get pc back, thanks guys


Anytime and good luck.


----------

